# Worth it to rent a car?



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm in L. A. area, it's pretty easy to get rides here, I'm hoping to find a rental place w/unlimited miles, maintenance, etc for a weekly/monthly price. I don't mind driving in between days or on my days off, or all day, as long as I have a vehicle to do it in. 

Also, can't afford all these start up fees, anyone know of any rental places that don't require upfront fees, where I can just go there, sign up, get a car, drive off and I don't have any LT commitment to it? Thanks.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> I'm in L. A. area, it's pretty easy to get rides here, I'm hoping to find a rental place w/unlimited miles, maintenance, etc for a weekly/monthly price. I don't mind driving in between days or on my days off, or all day, as long as I have a vehicle to do it in.
> 
> Also, can't afford all these start up fees, anyone know of any rental places that don't require upfront fees, where I can just go there, sign up, get a car, drive off and I don't have any LT commitment to it? Thanks.


LMAO, NO


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

UberTrent9

Sorry can't help

But have to say you are every stereotype and preconceived notion of LA people I have


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Hell no!


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> UberTrent9
> 
> Sorry can't help
> 
> But have to say you are every stereotype and preconceived notion of LA people I have


Which is what exactly?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Spending 30+ hours a week to break even?

Then getting crappy uber rates minus uber's commission for the next 40 trying to make money for yourself?


That right there is my own personal version of the 4th circle of hell.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

It's hard to get a MavenGig car in Boston, don't know about LA. But it was $40 or so cheaper per week than Hertz when I rented earlier this year. Plus can do all gigs and platforms.

$250 deposit, I think.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> UberTrent9
> 
> Sorry can't help
> 
> But have to say you are every stereotype and preconceived notion of LA people I have


----------------
Coming from someone that publicly pees on walls, that is suppose to be an insult?



UberTrent9 said:


> I'm in L. A. area, it's pretty easy to get rides here, I'm hoping to find a rental place w/unlimited miles, maintenance, etc for a weekly/monthly price. I don't mind driving in between days or on my days off, or all day, as long as I have a vehicle to do it in.
> 
> Also, can't afford all these start up fees, anyone know of any rental places that don't require upfront fees, where I can just go there, sign up, get a car, drive off and I don't have any LT commitment to it? Thanks.


----------------------
IMO --You do better to stay within the ride share rental system, meaning Hertz. One I know of rents privately owned cars , very expensive and they all have weekly mileage limits set by the owner. The other companies have other quirks that make the deal undesirable for ride share. The insurance issue has to be watched. You have an accident with a paxs in the car and it can be a serious problem for you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

$1000 per month for rental car. You loose the mileage deduction. Can only run 1 platform. Any scratch that shows up on car you get charged. 

Why???


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

UberTrent9 said:


> I'm in L. A. area, it's pretty easy to get rides here, I'm hoping to find a rental place w/unlimited miles, maintenance, etc for a weekly/monthly price. I don't mind driving in between days or on my days off, or all day, as long as I have a vehicle to do it in.
> 
> Also, can't afford all these start up fees, anyone know of any rental places that don't require upfront fees, where I can just go there, sign up, get a car, drive off and I don't have any LT commitment to it? Thanks.


I just wish we had US petrol/gas prices in the UK.

If I was looking for a bit of extra $$ I would buy the cheapest car suitable

You don't need a Private Hire Licence for your self, your car, proper Insurance etc in the US for UberX outside New York I was told, please correct me if I have the wrong.

So I would jump on a Chevrolet Cruze or something like that.

Anything reasonably sized with an Automatic transmission and off I would go

Renting just pays somebody a profit.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

UberLuxbod said:


> I just wish we had US petrol/gas prices in the UK.


I wish we had US gas prices in California...


----------

